# Public lands and ESA



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Since when are topics of public lands and endangered species act not a sportsmans issue. 
Every time one is posted you moderators slam it as politics. Well let's face it. These are issues that we should be able to discuss without threat of being shut down. 
I wish more would read them instead of ignoring the challenges that we face for hunting and fishing and outdoor recreation. 

Wake up moderators if you have that big of an issue with it then make it a category. 
You think it will drive your numbers down. I bet not. I'll bet it's your most popular category. 

The more I read these post the more it makes me believe some MODS on here are pro land transfer. And support the Utah political efforts. If that's the case argue your FACTS don't just take your ball and go home.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Since when are topics of public lands and endangered species act not a sportsmans issue.
> Every time one is posted you moderators slam it as politics. Well let's face it. These are issues that we should be able to discuss without threat of being shut down.
> I wish more would read them instead of ignoring the challenges that we face for hunting and fishing and outdoor recreation.
> 
> ...


Agree.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Forum Rules said:


> The forum moderators volunteer their time to help make this a better place. Do not publicly dispute their decisions. If you have concerns, please discuss it with them in private messages.


Quick friendly reminder of where to find the forum rules: http://utahwildlife.net/rules.php

Now to a quick unfriendly reminder - I volunteer my time. Notice the word volunteer. I don't get paid for this crap. These are rules that have been around since before I became a member and I have done my darndest to abide by the rules and I just cant figure out why it is so hard for others to do the same. Unless you guys want to start paying us a salary to put up with your shiz, kwitcherbichin!

Politics that do not revolve around the outdoors and hunting / fishing have no place on this forum. There are many topics that I would love to discuss that revolve around immigration, marriage, taxes, etc but this is not the appropriate venue for those topics.

If a political topic revolving around the great out doors pops up, YES you can post it. Where the issue becomes muddied and effed up is when those members who clearly don't know what they agreed to when joining the forum start talking about stuff that doesn't revolve around the topic.

And while I am ranting - why the hell cant you guys just take your beef up directly to the mods like the rules clearly state? For pete's sake people? Is it that hard?!

If this daggum forum didn't bleep all my swear words that I want to type right now.....

Get over it people. If you want to talk politics that concern more than the outdoors, then join a forum that covers those topics, post a comment on Fox News, rant on Facebook. But don't do it here. Why is that so frickin hard for you select few (and you know who I am talking about) to understand?

I feel like I am talking to a bunch of preschoolers here (and most of you are older than me).

Follow the rules.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting to me how participation has gone up in the other forums in the last couple of days. 

It really doesn't matter what political affiliations I may or may not have. This forum is not the place to discuss them. The rules clearly state that. 

I would love to entertain the thought of having a political forum if I thought that we could have an intelligent discussion of the issues without it degenerating into a bunch of name calling and whining that everyone doesn't agree with whatever opinion you might have. Experience has shown (hence the rule prohibiting political topics) that this is not possible. The biggest mistake we have made as moderators is that lately we have let too much bashing slide by because someone put the word "outdoor" in the title.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I locked a couple of the threads when they went from land grab to mud slinging. My beliefs do not influence one way or the other. When a warning is posted, take heed and get back to subject. Gawd I hope fishing is good this year!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a Teddy Roosevelt Progressive. 

thanks


----------

